# Dog Walk/Meeting



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well I'm off to Seattle for our annual dog walk around Green Lake, suppose to rain and maybe pour down rain! Yay! :rain: I'm taking both Leo and Cayenne and have their vests all attached and ready for the seat belts. We'll have a meeting after the walk, but ifs its pouring I hope they move to someplace dry!:rain::rain:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ach, it's just rain LOL

enjoy your walk.....greenlake is beautiful....


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I also hope you have a great time. How long is the walk round the lake, quite a way?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

That sounds like a fun day! Do you have your rain bonnet heehee? Gee i remember those haha! Have fun sounds like you will even with the rain drops!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Have a great time! I wish I was closer....I'd join you! :happy:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We may actually join in on this next year...we are only about 5-6 hours away and have plenty of reasons to come visit!!! Have fun and take pictures!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> We may actually join in on this next year...we are only about 5-6 hours away and have plenty of reasons to come visit!!! Have fun and take pictures!


Hopefully by this time next year we should be living in the Portland area. Wouldn't it be fun for a bunch of us to meet for this?! :smile:


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> Hopefully by this time next year we should be living in the Portland area. Wouldn't it be fun for a bunch of us to meet for this?! :smile:


Then you could join Khan and me for the Hazel Dell, Battleground, and Woodland Parades!
Hazel Dell is next weekend. I'm crossing my fingers that we won't get soaked. As of today it looks like Saturday will be a cloudy 65. Perfect parade walking weather!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think it's about a three mile walk around the lake....lovely area...: )


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds like a blast!
Ah man, I feel so left out. At least 4 more years til I make the move to ID! Let the countdown begin!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Gina-That sounds like so much fun! Vancouver may also be in the cards of where we may end up too! :biggrin:

Re-It sounds beautiful!

Linsey-I think that you may need to go for a visit to see Jon and Natalie and then come over with them! Yup! That sounds good to me. :thumb:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I can't wait to move back, we'll probably be back there in a year or two... I went on one walk when i lived in seattle and had a blast! i hope the weather holds up for you!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

luvMyBRT said:


> Gina-That sounds like so much fun! Vancouver may also be in the cards of where we may end up too! :biggrin


Technically that's where we are. The Couv! Portland/Vancouver all just seem to blend together these days! I think they call Vancouver a suburb of Portland! LOL!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks guys! We survived the rain but did get quite wet, we usually have about 10-15 Bull Terriers that show up for the walk but because of the rain there were 7, more members than dogs as those show dogs can't walk in the rain you know! Lol

There are some dog fairs coming up in September in Puyallup, we should try to get together for something like that so we can buy stuff for our fur babies!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Thanks guys! We survived the rain but did get quite wet, we usually have about 10-15 Bull Terriers that show up for the walk but because of the rain there were 7, more members than dogs as those show dogs can't walk in the rain you know! Lol
> 
> There are some dog fairs coming up in September in Puyallup, we should try to get together for something like that so we can buy stuff for our fur babies!


how is it i live here and know nothing about it LOL....will you let me know when they happen? this is what i get for being so housebound.....i need eyes and ears on the outside LOL

glad you had a good time!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

So here's the scoop that I know! Family Pet Expo July 8-10 lots of pet vendors Puyallup Fair Grounds

All Around Dogs Sept 9-11 Puyallup Fair Grounds

The one in July might be better to go to for buying!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> So here's the scoop that I know! Family Pet Expo July 8-10 lots of pet vendors Puyallup Fair Grounds
> 
> All Around Dogs Sept 9-11 Puyallup Fair Grounds
> 
> The one in July might be better to go to for buying!


otherwise, it's during the fair, isn't it?
and we can bring our dogs, right?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Khan said:


> Technically that's where we are. The Couv! Portland/Vancouver all just seem to blend together these days! I think they call Vancouver a suburb of Portland! LOL!


Thats sad, Vancouver is becoming nearly as large as ptown :lol:

Everybody wants to live there because no income tax, and just go to portland to shop


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> So here's the scoop that I know! Family Pet Expo July 8-10 lots of pet vendors Puyallup Fair Grounds


I might be up in Portland with the kids and dogs around this time. Sounds like it would be fun! How close is the Puyallup Fair Grounds to Portland? Could I also bring the dogs with me?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

luvMyBRT said:


> I might be up in Portland with the kids and dogs around this time. Sounds like it would be fun! How close is the Puyallup Fair Grounds to Portland? Could I also bring the dogs with me?


It's like a 2 hr drive from portland, it's just outside of Tacoma. i'd guess like 100-120 miles.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

puyallup is about 3.5 hours from portland....


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome....so not close, but not too far. Sounds like it would be fun....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, if I was driving it would take me 2 3/4 hrs. But it would be lots of fun. I'm not sure about bringing the dogs, I know that our club had a B.T. breed booth at a dog expo in Puyallup 2 yrs. ago and I didn't see any outside dogs there. Oh wait, that was at the fair. I'll investigate.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Well, if I was driving it would take me 2 3/4 hrs. But it would be lots of fun. I'm not sure about bringing the dogs, I know that our club had a B.T. breed booth at a dog expo in Puyallup 2 yrs. ago and I didn't see any outside dogs there. Oh wait, that was at the fair. I'll investigate.


That would be great if you could investigate! We would be staying at a hotel in Tigard, so I can't really leave the dogs there....they'd have to come with me. And, I imagine the weather will be too hot to leave them in the car. Are you planning on going? It would be great to meet up! :tongue:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I sent a link to my face book page for the pet expo!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Ah dang!!! It says please don't bring your pets! Well...maybe the weather will be cool and I can find some shade to park in!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ok. it's 145 miles...and google maps says 2 hours and 23 minutes. if you count in traffic and their nightmarish parking at the fairgrounds....it's probably about 3 hours.

no dogs? how am i supposed to try things on them if i can't bring them...arghhhh


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I know...it would be so great to be able to have them with you to try things on! Plus the socializing would be so beneficial! Dang......hwell:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> puyallup is about 3.5 hours from portland....





magicre said:


> ok. it's 145 miles...and google maps says 2 hours and 23 minutes. if you count in traffic and their nightmarish parking at the fairgrounds....it's probably about 3 hours.
> 
> no dogs? how am i supposed to try things on them if i can't bring them...arghhhh


you had me wondering, i drove seattle to vancouver for 3 years every weekend and i was thinking i had a brain lapse or something :lol:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tobi said:


> you had me wondering, i drove seattle to vancouver for 3 years every weekend and i was thinking i had a brain lapse or something :lol:


did you really?

wow. my honey drives from puyallup to bellevue every day and i thought THAT was a commute....

honestly, i get these brain farts because of the stupid traffic...i don't know how long you've been gone, but since i've gotten here sixteen years ago, the traffic here is nuts at many times of the day.

actually i'm not even sure anyone works in puyallup because of the traffic mess.

i looked it up because i knew i was wrong...i always think it's 3.5 hours to portland airport area....it never is, but that's what is in my brain.

it's all this wrong coast thing......it has messed me up since i moved here...the coast is simply on the wrong side


----------

